

A Better Way to Find the Best Flights and Avoid the Worst Airports - tanglesome
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/fastest-airlines-fastest-airports/

======
wtbob
I don't think HNL is really that efficient: it's just so far away that any
standard percentage-based schedule pad will overcompensate it (i.e., if I
always add 5% to a schedule, but actual delays are independent of the flight
length, then I will underpad a 1-hour flight and overpad a 12-hour flight).

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9185335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9185335).

